# BO-go-Shi Bo-yo O-Ba



## toring

Hey there,

I recently was sent an email from a Korean friend. 
The email was written in english except for the last line which was written in Korean;

BO-go-Shi Bo-yo   O-Ba

She refuses to translate it for me, if anyone can translate this into English it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Snubby

I think it says, "I want to see you, big brother" (o-pa = common affectionate term for a girl's older male friend). Do you have the original hankul version?


----------



## toring

Thanks for the quick reply,

Unfortunately she did not include the hankul version, only the romanized version. I wonder if it had been a poor translation on her behalf.

Is this a common expression used, I personally don't have any brothers, I have a younger sister. Do you think she would use this term to literally want to see me or is it an expression of her feelings towards me?


----------



## Snubby

*BO-go-Shi Bo-yo *is apretty common phrase. And girls frequently call older (but not too much older) male, non-relative friends "o-pa" (which literally is the word a girl uses when speaking to her older brother; Koreans use different words for a boy's older brother and for younger siblings). The "o-pa" here is referring to you, not to any brothers you might have. It could be a term of endearment in the way she is using it (not knowing your relationship with her, I can't say for sure what message she might be trying to convey to you, but at least it's an affectionate reference ). Maybe a native Korean speaker will add to this discussion.
Best regards.


----------



## maghanish2

She is saying 보고 싶어요 오빠, I am pretty sure.

It basically means "I miss you" (Even though it is literally translate as "I want to see you").  And Koreans use "o-pa" just as a way of calling people who are older than them.....is is a respect thing, but it is very common.  Everyone uses it!

But it is definitely directed towards you.


----------

